# HI, I need help on a type of fish (pic)



## Tdawg1978 (Jan 12, 2010)

I just got this fish don't know what it is. What type is it.?

Person who gave it to me said it's friendly, and was living with small fish.

I have swordtails,guppys,tetras,mollies alge eater frogs snail... well they be ok with this big fish?

If I have to give him up how much does it sell for? Thanks!

He's about 6" long.


















oh what does it eat?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hmmmmm...not sure...but I would say at that size...your community won't be much of a community for long.


----------



## Tdawg1978 (Jan 12, 2010)

James0816 said:


> Hmmmmm...not sure...but I would say at that size...your community won't be much of a community for long.


It's a kissing fish. Other fish are getting used to him.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

i think it a kissing too


----------



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

it IS a kissing gourami.


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

it's kissing gourami....


----------



## Agassizii (Jan 16, 2010)

agree with the above...

Kissing Gourami


----------



## audigirl4.2 (Jan 15, 2013)

How does it get along with your other fish? i really like this fish


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They are raised on fish farms where they are fed pig waste and they get huge(12").They are a very dirty fish so be prepared to change water.
It is a kissing gourami for sure and pet stores sell as small as 2".


----------



## audigirl4.2 (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok nvm then!!! THANK YOU


----------

